# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Bucks 3/15/06 7pm CT/CSN/FSNN/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*BUCK them, we want PLAYOFFS!*










*VS.*










*Wednesday March 15th, 2006 7pm CT Bradley Center, Milwaukee, WI*​



Probable Bulls Starters 

Guard 12 *Kirk Hinrich* 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 *Ben Gordon* 6-3 | 200 
Forward 9 *Luol Deng* 6-9 | 220 
Forward 35 *Malik Allen* 6-10 | 255 
Center 3 *Tyson Chandler* 7-1 | 235 

Bulls stats 



Probable Bucks Starters 

Guard 11 *T.J. Ford* 6-0 | 165 
Guard 22 *Michael Redd* 6-6 | 215 
Forward 21 *Bobby Simmons* 6-6 | 228 
Forward 6 *Andrew Bogut* 7-0 | 245 
Center 20 *Jamaal Magloire* 6-11 | 265 

Bucks stats 


*and for AUSSIE PRIDE*








*vs.*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 


nba.com game preview 


_The race for the final playoff spot in the Eastern Conference steps to the forefront Wednesday when the Chicago Bulls visit the Milwaukee Bucks. 

*By routing Portland on Tuesday, 95-66, Chicago pulled itself within 2 1/2 games of Milwaukee and Philadelphia, who are tied for seventh place in the Eastern Conference standings. *

Knowing they need to take advantage of each opportunity down the stretch, the Bulls had no problems defending home court against the lowly Blazers. They had 27 assists against 14 turnovers and held a 45-37 rebounding advantage in winning consecutive games for the first time in nearly a month. 

Chicago last won three in a row in late January. _



v bookie for tonight's game


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

This is a must win.

Bulls are a 4 point dog, I'm putting down all my points, our guys are not going to come with a lack of intensity today.

I haven't been this excited for a game since the playoffs last year(hell this is a playoff game), although I was pretty pumped last game vs. NY.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big, big game. We need this win. 

Last time we were faced with a team that was realing was Cleleland at home. We got way behind and almost won the game Gordon's shot was too late and it went in. 

If we are to make the playoffs we need to beat the teams ahead of us!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

This game is ours. We have more motivation and seem more willing to put it on the line than Milwakee right now. The Bucks look disappointed, like they know they aren't going to make the playoffs, and right now the Bulls are trying to do anything to get there. So I wouldn't be surprised if we win this game, and then win some more to get us that 8th spot, or higher. Trust me, this season ain't over yet!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I get FSN! I get the Bucks announcers - which is a plus, really. Johnny Mac is a homer, but he's a homer who's pretty good. For instance, he knows Kirk's been starting forever.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

This is definitely must win. If we lose this, the season officially becomes a wash. I think, though, that we are the better team.

*Go Bull!*


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Other than opening day, I don't think I've been more excited for a Bulls game all year. I expect playoff-caliber atmosphere. It has a certain do-or-die feel to it. Go Bulls!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Bulls are up 2-1 in the season series right? That means if we win this game, it has the added significance of clinching the tiebreaker against the Bucks 3-1.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Hustle said:


> This is a must win.
> 
> Bulls are a 4 point dog, I'm putting down all my points, our guys are not going to come with a lack of intensity today.


My ratings show:
Chicago at Milwaukee (+1/2)

A full bet to put down on Chicago this evening for me.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Bulls are up 2-1 in the season series right? That means if we win this game, it has the added significance of clinching the tiebreaker against the Bucks 3-1.


nice call


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is the biggest game of the year so far. If we win it, we're right in the thick of things. If we lose it, we're in trouble.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Funk and Wennington are saying the place is just about half-full; that ought to help the bulls...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Funk and Wennington are saying the place is just about half-full; that ought to help the bulls...


Yeah Dore made a similar comment. Then again, last night's crowd didn't seem very aware of the playoff situation.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jimmy said:


> Yeah Dore made a similar comment. Then again, last night's crowd didn't seem very aware of the playoff situation.


 True, but it _was_ the blazers...

11-5; blech...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

1/8 start.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

o god.... 6 to 18

EDIT: 20 to 6


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

not a good start...


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

dag gumit. not the start we needed


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

The Bucks attack the basket. They drive. Does anyone notice the difference?


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

The Bucks came ready to play


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

5:20 CHI - J. Pargo enters game for K. Hinrich
5:20 CHI - E. Piatkowski enters game for B. Gordon
5:20 CHI - L. Schenscher enters game for T. Chandler

not exactly what we needed


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

23-1 run.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

28-8? oh god...

(and my remarks are limited due to radio + doing a research paper)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The season is looking like a wash.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

A dyed-in-the-wool jump-shooting team.

However, if there's one team in the league capable of coughing up a comfortable lead, it's the Bucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We are getting KILT. 30-8


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

********************************************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, I had to let something out. Where the hell are we????????? What happened to us? Are we playing like Portland last night after they won Phoenix????


C'mon...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Are we dying or what???

Who is this team? the Knicks?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> The season is looking like a wash.



LOL it's BEEN a wash..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

5-0 Bulls run. the reserves.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm speechless.


bulls shooting 14%.

horrendous beginning.

beware the ides of march indeed.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I can smell this game all the way from Tampa.

Blech.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

lol, Deng makes a nice feed inside to Noc who is open, and instead of taking it to the bucket trying to draw the foul and/or make a basket, he dribbles farther away from the bucket and gives it to Luke, who thankfully makes the shot.

Luke is obviously the only one on the Bulls that cares


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

thank god for luke and nocioni putting the end to that run...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

It's slowly improving. But c'mon, we can't seriously be playoff contenders with slow starts like this. This is downright embarassing.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

32 to freakin 13!!!

*flings self out nearest window*


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Luke almost knocks himself over with the * vicious * rebound!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni is getting it done. 

I like this group.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

32-18 Bulls coming back.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The Noc-Deng-Pike-Pargo-Schenschation lineup is not going to do anything.

Well, except go on a 4-0 run. My mistake. But the starters better show the hell up.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Shoulda held for the last shot there.
At least they didn't get one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

nice little run to close the 1st quarter...32-18 still not so good


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I told myself when they were down 32-8 that if they could get within 16 by the end of the quarter, i'd be only mildly pissed off. Well they are within 14 with the ball to start the quarter. I guess I can live with that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo is actually being a floor leader out there. He's pushing the ball well with Noc.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

If we can get back into this game, then I'd be really happy. The start was probably one of the worst of all season. C'mon guys, we're fighting for a playoff berth here. Let's see the fire!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gotta cool Simmons down.

I don't know what Deng was aiming at on that three, but it wasn't the hoop.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

pargo needs to be benched...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't like Pargo and never did


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They just seem sooooo sluggish -- like they've been doing brats and beers all day.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

So what do we do with our midround lottery pick?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> LOL it's BEEN a wash..


Yeah it looked like a wash about 3 months ago lol.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That went back downhill quick.
I haven't seen Milwaukee miss a shot in a few minutes.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Do these guys realize they're playing for a playoff spot. I mean, it's like what happened yesterday didn't happen at all. It's like we've gone back to playing like we did like a week ago. I really hope they can step it up the rest of the game. I really want us to make it to playoffs, and we need to beat these guys if we want a good chance of making it. PLEASE GUYS!!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Smith driving it all over Nocioni and Chandler.

If this team makes the playoffs, then IMO the league has really gone in the toilet since Jordan left. More than the toilet. The sewer.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

From the PHP on nba.com this looks like an ugly, ugly game. Where have we gone to? I mean, our starters got a rest last night and they can't even produce right now. Complete garbage.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I can't sit and watch this crap continuously, been flipping through the channels and turning the game on occassionally. We look mentally and physicallt challenged out there. Some of the decisions and shot selection has been atrocious from Nocioni getting his pocket picked driving between 3 guys to Pike trying to force a layup when we could have run the clock out, to Deng clanking a baseline jumper about 3 seconds into the shot clock and Allen getting the ball stripped from behind, then fouling Simmons on an and1. Pathetic display in an important game. Looks like the Washington Generals versus Globe Trotters out there.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

This team just can't seem to ever get off to a good start in big games. It happened last year in the playoffs, and it's apparently stuck with this team.

Glad Nocioni and Deng came to play, but bad shot selection is killing us.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

sigh. 
well, we can still come back, crazier things have happened
WAKE UP BULLS


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Our defense tonight makes this year's Knicks look like the '89 Pistons.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

We're gonna need a miracle to win tonight. That or if our guys can start making good decisions on both ends, then maybe we can get back in this game. If not, we are gonna lose and maybe destroy our chances of making the playoffs with a loss tonight. Why do we have to blow starts in important games like this??? Man, this really sucks so far.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Why the hell do we always make Charlie Bell look like an all-star?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

jesus christ throw hinrich to the bench he supposed to be our leader and in the most crusial game of the year he's invisible so gordon :curse:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Did Red and Dore say now is the best time to see what Luke has? I would think down 15 in a desperate attempt to claw back into the playoff race is not the best time to see he's got.

BTW Luke is really slow getting to rebounds. REALLY slow


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

1 step forward, 2 steps back


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Horrible, horrible quarter for Hinrich.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

and if we miss the playoffs we take 1 step back but 2 steps forward next season..

those two lotto picks will help us alot more than gettin our asses handed to us in the first round...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kirk hinrich - not his best game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well instead of continuing to claw back, we lost 3 points in that quarter. This could be a blowout once the Bulls typical third quarter lulls begin


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The ROY said:


> and if we miss the playoffs we take 1 step back but 2 steps forward next season..
> 
> those two lotto picks will help us alot more than gettin our asses handed to us in the first round...


As a fan that watched the crosstown team win the World Series, watch as the hope of the Cubs goes down yet again, watched the Bears collapse in front of my eyes, and just watched my Michigan Wolverines piss away their first tourney bearth in 8 years, I'm willing to sacrifice some of the future for some immediate gratification.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I have an interesting question that's probably been asked before, but I'll ask again:

What's more important, making the playoffs and getting playoff experience, or missing it and gaining some help in the offseason for the draft?

What's more important guys?

I know getting the best possible draft picks is the best option, but nothing beats getting adjusted with the playoff atmosphere. If we miss the playoffs this year, and we make it again next year, we'll still be young and won't have much playoff experience. There are so many prices to pay for not making the playoffs, that I wonder if getting a bad draft pick is worst than getting more PT in the playoffs.

What do you guys think is more important?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

As bad as the Bulls are playing, I have to give the Bucks credit, they are playing damn good D


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Skiles must be a master motivator. His team came out and started the biggest quarter of the year shooting 1/12


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Redd just owned Chandler on that finish. You know for people calling him a defensive specialist Tyson sure has a lot of guys finish on him like his name is Eddy; pre 2004-05 Eddy at that.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow , so ah how bout those drafts picks? :biggrin: :curse:  then hopefully :banana: :clown:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

do u know guys what this game teaches us,it teaches a lot,first that kirk and gordon won't ever be all star players because in such a crusial game they disappeared so Pax should consider seriously to trade them and second that the 2 untouchable players trhat we should not trade is noce and deng along with tyson,we need a pg a sg a pf,we need a lot and Pax i think has a lot of work to do in the offseason to do


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

furious comeback by the Bulls to end the quarter. down 13 to start the fourth.

Andres is the hero tonight, I don't know where we'd be without him.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

When we started the third, I said to myself I'd be happy if we were within 10 after 3. Well we are within 13 thanks to that 13-0 run. Just please Bulls, play defense and give it to NOC.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> do u know guys what this game teaches us,it teaches a lot,first that kirk and gordon won't ever be all star players because in such a crusial game they disappeared so Pax should consider seriously to trade them and second that the 2 untouchable players trhat we should not trade is noce and deng along with tyson,we need a pg a sg a pf,we need a lot and Pax i think has a lot of work to do in the offseason to do



got it?Noce 22,4,Dend 15,6


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

13-0 run to close the 3rd.... I love NO-CI-O-NI!

... c'mon Bulls... we NEED THIS WIN


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pippenatorade said:


> Redd just owned Chandler on that finish. You know for people calling him a defensive specialist Tyson sure has a lot of guys finish on him like his name is Eddy; pre 2004-05 Eddy at that.


I don't know how Eddy relates to the game or where you are when Tyson owns guys like Carmelo or Richard Jefferson in key situations in late games.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

11:11 CHI - Foul on T. Chandler
11:11 CHI - Offensive foul on T. Chandler
11:18 MIL - Foul on B. Simmons
11:18 MIL - Offensive foul on B. Simmons
11:22 CHI - Personal foul on K. Hinrich
11:30 CHI - Personal foul on B. Gordon
11:37 MIL - B. Simmons offensive rebound


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

We have got to rebound for crying out loud.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc for three.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Pargo. Ick.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PLEASE put Deng in for pargo....

EDIT: Ask and you shall receive..... :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BS loose ball foul.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Pargo is so bad its inspiring.

It's inspiring me to try out for the NBA because it seems like anyone can do it


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I don't know how Eddy relates to the game or where you are when Tyson owns guys like Carmelo or Richard Jefferson in key situations in late games.


I wasn't here for those, but when he owned Lewis against Seattle last year I was all over it. Ok, Tyson gets finished on a lot like Will Perdue used to. Happy? :biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh jeez. Luol Deng down, clutching his eye. Please, no more injuries!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon makes an ill-advised Crawford-like 3.

Redd answers with 2.

Time is running out.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dunk That Ball Noch!

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

We need a 17-0 run in the next 6:30


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You've got to give us credit for grit. Bulls cut it to 10, with the ball, with over 4 min left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> We need a 17-0 run in the next 6:30


 Bucks are just mailing it again.

91-81 Buck Lead. Hinrich stopped the clock and made FT's 4:20. offensive foul Michael Redd.

Kirk playing great defense on Redd and Redd, flustered, threw Kirk down basically.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Hinrich with the last 6 Bulls points.... c'mon c'mon c'mon..... 4:03.. lead cut to 10.... PLEASE


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh no Pargo. 

We have had two turnovers in a row. Bucks haven't scored either.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PARGO IS BAD... please get another 4th guard in the offseason and drop Pargo like a bad habit.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Redemption!

Pargo with a 3.

Bell right back. 

Noc misses.

Damn.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Just face it. We can only win against teams like Atlanta and Portland this season. We are just bad and we can't win. Point final. And I know I was being optimistic about our chances, but this just proves how much work this team needs. We need so much help. Why do we have to suffer like this? It's so frustrating!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys, I'm thinkin' the season is a wash. 

This one is nearly the Johnny Red Kerr dagger.


:curse:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

this loss hurts


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

OK lessons learned from this game:

-It is really hard to come back from trailing 32-8
-Fight for your positions because if you don't the Bulls will replace you with one of our two lottery picks

Where the fudge has Othella been lately. He used to be moderately useful...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Paxson took everything that made last season fun, and shipped it off to New York along with our chances of making the playoffs. Don't act like we don't need Curry and AD's size right now. If we had those guys, we'd have not slipped down to such a bad start, and this could have been a win. Hell, we could have won half the games we lost if we have those two guys. And I hate having to wait for future success. Why would we want to wait? It's frustrating having to wait so long for wins. Paxson really screwed up the team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Complete waste of a season that was supposed to be great. I hope you guys remember this if we suck next year too. You never know what could happen. Just remember Pax was the one who thought being bad this year would be ok, and then we could be better in two or three years. The thing is, WE COULD HAVE BEEN GOOD THIS YEAR. AND WE'RE NOT!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Just face it. We can only win against teams like Atlanta and Portland this season. We are just bad and we can't win. Point final. And I know I was being optimistic about our chances, but this just proves how much work this team needs. We need so much help. Why do we have to suffer like this? It's so frustrating!!!


Mediocre to good teams we've beaten this season:
-Utah
[email protected] LAL
[email protected] SA
[email protected] Hou
[email protected] Wash
[email protected] Mil
-Memphis
[email protected]
-Washington
[email protected]
[email protected]
-Philly
-Mil
-NJ

Thats 14 of our 29 wins


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, it looks like we're gonna have to hope a few teams fall backwards over us, as opposed to the Bulls making a run and leapfrogging those ahead of them...lots of non-Bull scoreboard watching ahead.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Mediocre to good teams we've beaten this season:
> -Utah
> [email protected] LAL
> [email protected] SA
> ...


so we're just about .500 against teams shooting for the playoffs and considerably under .500 against teams that are under .500?

wow


----------



## LIBlue (Aug 17, 2002)

I have to agree Powerwoofer, Curry has really brought the Knicks to a entirely new level. Add in Jalen Rose and Jamal Crawford, and we would be kicking serious butt.

Losing Davis hurt this year, but with him we would not win the championship this year. And he is about done. So we sacrificed a # 6 seed this year, and a horrible contract with Curry, for a hopefully brighter future.

Cap room for a Al Harrington, Nene, or Gooden, along with two lottery picks this year, including a potential top 3, speaks well for the future.

Plus, if New York sucks next year, we also have the right to flip picks then also.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I have a feeling Paxson is gonna offer a [knicks pick, sweetney, gordon] package to the highest bidder. 

I'm getting a little tired of Gordon only showing energy when playing against the Knicks.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Well one way to look at this is the Bulls gave up an average of 85 PPG over the last 2 games


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

jimmy said:


> I have a feeling Paxson is gonna offer a [knicks pick, sweetney, gordon] package to the highest bidder.
> 
> I'm getting a little tired of Gordon only showing energy when playing against the Knicks.


so because you're tired of gordon's ways, u have a feeling pax is gonna trade him huh?

SUREEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee :laugh:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The ROY said:


> so because you're tired of gordon's ways, u have a feeling pax is gonna trade him huh?
> 
> SUREEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee :laugh:


  

Gordon can't guard anyone and isn't smart with the ball. If his shot isn't falling, he has nothing to contribute. If our best scorer can't be prepared to play a game this important, it shows something to Skiles and Paxson.

I'm not the only one who's expressed disgust in Ben's energy and attitude this year. Skiles has too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles unhappy postgame


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

LIBlue said:


> I have to agree Powerwoofer, Curry has really brought the Knicks to a entirely new level. Add in Jalen Rose and Jamal Crawford, and we would be kicking serious butt.
> 
> Losing Davis hurt this year, but with him we would not win the championship this year. And he is about done. So we sacrificed a # 6 seed this year, and a horrible contract with Curry, for a hopefully brighter future.
> 
> ...


Yeah cause New York has loads of defense and rebounding around Curry like we do. Horrible contract? Are you serious? At least he's in double digits in something at 13 and 6. Tyson makes more money, can't score, and the supposed "defense and rebounding specialist" averages 9 RPG and gets finished on with regularity. Maybe we could have afforded BOTH if we made TYSON go out and get a contract for us to match a la Duhon and Curry. 

Also I find your 6 seed estimation comical. We were the 4 seed last year and that was with an 0-9 start and without Deng and Curry down the stretch (anticipating the old "well the conference got better around us"). 

It makes you wonder how mediocre we have to be for how long before the "plan" stops being a self-fulfilling prophecy of success.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So glad I had something to do tonight. Recorded the game on DVR and the first qtr disgusted me like no other Bulls game in recent history. I fast fwd. the rest of the _garbage_ time. Seriously, how the f*** can you come out like this in a must-win game? Unbelievable. This team has no business sniffing the postseason.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> So glad I had something to do tonight. Recorded the game on DVR and the first qtr disgusted me like no other Bulls game in recent history. I fast fwd. the rest of the _garbage_ time. Seriously, how the f*** can you come out like this in a must-win game? Unbelievable. This team has no business sniffing the postseason.


Yep, what he said.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bucks have a lot of talent and depth and experience. But they frequently play as if they've never been on a court together before - Stotts isn't a very good coach and used his good relationship with the Senator to get this job after their wooing of Flip Saunders fell flat (I don't think Saunders was interested - it was a fall back in case he didn't get the Pistons job). They should really be where the Cavaliers are in the standings, and not fighting for 7th or 8th place.

But neither of these teams are going to go far in any playoffs this year.


----------

